# Advice for my tank please!



## SiobhanGledhill (8 Sep 2021)

I was just wondering if I need to put a matt under my tank? ive heard yes and no from various websites - my tank is braced and does have a black plastic bottom, its lasted a while with nothing underneath it - its on top of an oak cabinet so im not worried about the cabinet breaking - but it will be heavier than it has been before so just wondering if a padded mat is needed or not?


----------



## PARAGUAY (8 Sep 2021)

What make is the aquarium . If its not rimless it may have a floating base which can go straight on the cabinet without a mat. Example the aqua one range the original ones have floating base. If unsure just use a mat level of course


----------



## Kevin Eades (8 Sep 2021)

SiobhanGledhill said:


> I was just wondering if I need to put a matt under my tank? ive heard yes and no from various websites - my tank is braced and does have a black plastic bottom, its lasted a while with nothing underneath it - its on top of an oak cabinet so im not worried about the cabinet breaking - but it will be heavier than it has been before so just wondering if a padded mat is needed or not?






If it has a plastic rim around the base like my fluval in picture then no. The whole idea is to lift the glass uniformly around the edge with the plastic base. If Just a piece of glass then you need something under to take any imperfections of the surface out or you get a pressure point on the glass which will crack.


----------



## Driftless (8 Sep 2021)

No to a mat for a rimmed tank, the glass on the bottom is not meant to support weight.


----------



## SiobhanGledhill (9 Sep 2021)

Thank you both  thats what I thought id just double check! xx


----------



## DaveWatkin (12 Sep 2021)

FYI if you ever need to ask or look up things for it, thats a Fluval Roma 90


----------

